
Google Launches Nearby Share for Android - illuminated
https://www.pcmag.com/news/google-launches-nearby-share-for-android
======
lern_too_spel
There's an interesting device update story here. This works on the Nexus 5,
released in 2013, and using this update doesn't require a reboot. Similarly,
the latest version of Chrome works on the Nexus 4, released in 2012.

------
fatnoah
Nice to see some Zune features making their way to Android. ;)

